# Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Florida Sunset' (Mi Oya Hybrid)



## jrman83 (Jan 21, 2011)

Limited posted info about this plant. Anyone have much experience with them? I have about 10 in my 125g and been there about 1 month. They are doing very well with more and more leaves being produced every week.

One thing I noticed is the leaves curl up quite a bit, to the point of almost rolling up. I take it this is normal? None of the other crypts I have do this to the extreme that this plant does. My leaves are a very dark red. They are under fairly high light, actually the low end of high light and I am EI dosing with Fe added. I don't think it is something I am doing to them, but wanted to ask anyway.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

water values? mainly hardness. I have found that crypts such as that which can be/ are found in estuarine environments can be sensitive to lower hardness.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Why do you think that this is a hybrid of Mi Oya (and whth what?) rather than a sport?


----------



## jrman83 (Jan 21, 2011)

My gh and kh are both in the 5-6 range. As far as the hybrid name, I only put what the place that I bought them from had it listed as.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jrman83,

I believe the correct term for what Florida Aquatic Nursery developed and introduced to the hobby is "sport" since it was spotted in a batch of Mi Oya crypts that they were growing out. Here is how they describe how 'Florida Sunset' came to be:

"Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' will be released to the aquarium trade for the first time in very limited quantities starting in January 2009. This plant was first selected in 2006 and since then we have worked with it to pick only the best specimens to increase our stock. It has taken three years and plenty of patience before we were ready to release this plant. Never before in the Aquarium industry has a single plant displayed as many different colors as Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' with colors ranging from many pink shades to white and golden mixed with green. This plant is a selection from Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya' and shares the same easy to grow traits as its parent. Medium to high light light will help to make the leaf colors brighter but this plant will flourish under all lighting conditions. No two plants are exactly the same, so having multiple plants in a group will give you many different color combinations. Whether you are looking to add color to your aquascape or need a new plant to experiment with, this is a must have aquarium plant for everyone. Availability for Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' will increase over time."

I am growing this species with some success and am not experiencing "leaf curling". The conditions in my tank are somewhat similar to what you describe.

The aquarium is high light with a PAR reading of 106 at the substrate level. The tank has CO2 at 30 ppm measured with a drop checker with 4.0 dKH indicator solution. In addition I add Excel (Glut) at 2X daily dose to augment the CO2 availability and for the algaecide properties.

For ferts I dose following the EI method. In addition, because I experienced deficiencies when using CSM+B as my sole source of micros, I add Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and additional iron to my dosing.

My water here in Seattle is soft, coming out of the tap at 2.0 dKH and 4.0 dGH, and it has caused deficiency problems. I found that by adding Seachem Equilibrium I can increase my magnesium, calcium, manganese, and micros levels in the proper proportions and avoid issues. Although your water is 5 -6 dGH, do you have any idea of the proportion of calcium to magnesium?

If I was experiencing the issue you describe I would confirm my CO2 level was adequate and add some Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and Equilibrium dosing. I suspect this issue may be calcium related.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jrman83 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks. That could be, I guess. None of the other plants, about 200 or so, don't seem to show any ill effects that I can spot with my limited eye.

My tap is well water. But to get the kh down to a reasonable level I mix 50/50 RODI/tap for my water changes and change 60% weekly. I dose with gh booster or equilibrium to try and bring cal/mag back up. I don't know what the proportions end up being.

Pretty sure my CO2 is right as checked by my drop checker. I can start dosing some flourish and see how that works and maybe dose some extra calcium.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

I hear this plant when grown submersed has none of the unique qualities it shows when grown otherwise. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

It is sold as an attractively coloured aquarium plant, so exactly under water it should show a lot of variegation. 

I don't completely understand your question. Did I answer it?


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

illustrator said:


> It is sold as an attractively coloured aquarium plant, so exactly under water it should show a lot of variegation.
> 
> I don't completely understand your question. Did I answer it?


No you see I heard that once it takes submerged form that it does not show the coloration it does when grown emmersed.


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

I just bought one of these Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Florida Sunset'!!!

ANYONE KNOW WHAT SUBSTRATE IS BEST FOR CRYPTS?


----------



## jrman83 (Jan 21, 2011)

The color is awesome on mine, I just have the issue mentioned. I had a CO2 issue that I didn't catch for a little while and they have gotten better since correcting the issue. Still curled though.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Blackwater said:


> I just bought one of these Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Florida Sunset'!!!
> 
> ANYONE KNOW WHAT SUBSTRATE IS BEST FOR CRYPTS?


i grow crypts with eco complete & flora max mixture.
also have amazonia
i have like 15 species with no issues


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jrman83,

Seldom do I see the existing leaves correct themselves when I have resolved a problem. The best way to find out if I have resolved an issue is by observing new growth (leaves) and see if the problem persists, deminishes, or just goes away. Let us know how things go!


----------

